# Breitling Superocean Heritage II 42 lug-to-lug length??



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Smitten with this watch since its reveal at Basel 2017. 
I went into the AD today, and they only have the Superocean Heritage II 46 in stock.. 
Does anyone here have the new Superocean Heritage II 42 and able to confirm the lug-to-lug length??? (pic below for reference; distance in mm between the red lines)
I'm hoping that it is 48mm at the maximum, as that is the largest length that I'd want to wear..


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't have calipers, but 51-52 is what I've seen on the forums:

Superocean heritage 42mm lug to lug length

HOWEVER, the lugs wrap very nicely. I have a 7" wrist and my original version is extremely comfortable.










Side note... compare the V1 and V2 side by side before you buy; the V2 is objectively better in several ways but personally I strongly prefer the look of the original with the smooth bezel and polished ring between the bezel and crystal.

Either way it's a great watch, and you'll be very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey mate, the original looks awesome on your wrist.

I was sold on the heritage II as soon as I saw the date window to the 6 o'clock position. Must be my OCD and the symmetry haha.

Yeah, what little info I've found online points to a 51mm (at least) lug-to-lug length unfortunately.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

jinfaep said:


> Hey mate, the original looks awesome on your wrist.
> 
> I was sold on the heritage II as soon as I saw the date window to the 6 o'clock position. Must be my OCD and the symmetry haha.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest trying one on regardless, it does wear smaller than some 50mm lug to lug watches I've found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

